# how to build homemade hydro !!!



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

hello...i am very curious about this whole darkside of the grow room [email protected]!11!!!. 

 i was hoping some of you experts of the home made hydro could post some diy in here for easy to build hydro systems.

 like ebb&flo, flood and drain, aeroponic misting types.

 something in could build in my garage! or in my house for that matter. ive seen some really cool home made units in here id just like to give a try at making one. thanks  ​


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 27, 2008)

Not sure if you have seen the Mr. Green video:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KVO26htvoQ&feature=related

Great hydro setup step by step.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks thc...ive actually watched this a few months ago. that dudes a greenling!​


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 27, 2008)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> hello...i am very curious about this whole darkside of the grow room [email protected]!11!!!.
> 
> i was hoping some of you experts of the home made hydro could post some diy in here for easy to build hydro systems.
> 
> ...


Hey man, if you really want to build a system, spit out what you want. I'm building my own aero system...I think it's great...and to be honest, I know it works so negative posts can stay home...it's easy and not too much $$$, just trust in yourself...


----------



## shadetree (Feb 27, 2008)

:yeahthat: It all depends on how much work you want to do...if you want to keep the setup simple, get a 5 gallon bucket, lid, pot, small air aquarium pump, airstone, gravel, plant, water, and nutes, put it all together, and watch it grow for about $25...


----------



## Growdude (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a link to all kinds of systems you can build, some very cheap.
http://edurink10.tripod.com/hydroideashobbyist/systems.html


----------



## storzbickel (Feb 29, 2008)

the link growdude posted is very useful jjs.....you should review the info there and come back here with a system (s) and some questions in mind. you will find the help you are looking for.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 1, 2008)

DWC.....for ease of maintanence and peace o mind.


----------

